# Favorite tackle / jigs for bottom bumping & trolling



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just want to get a few things ahead of time before I get down there. Going to be targeting on the drops for grouper, mingos, AJs, in fed waters & maybe some trigs in state waters. Trolling will be mainly for kings and what ever else like a chicken dolphin that may come along. We're going with an ample supply of frozen cigs, squid and live hard tails and pinfish. Just want to be prepared so I'm look'in for some jigging favorites...weights and colors and dropping rig types. Will also probably throw out a free lined live bait while waiting on the bite. Let me know your favs cause I want to be ready. Thanks all! See ya on the water.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like you will get here when you can actually catch and keep some of the more sought after fish. I'm sure others will chime in with their preferred terminal gear but here is mine; Sabikis for catching bait hook size 10 to 14 works for me. I tip them with squid so I can catch bait fast and have done with it. Hooks for Trigger and Mingo 3/0 - 5/0, Grouper 5/0 - 10//0 depending on the make of the hook and size of your bait, Kings 7/0 -8/0 with like a 1 stinger treble if you use them. Some King Dusters are a good idea to use with stinger rigs. Smaller lures with bright colors shiny mylar skirts work well on Kings, Bonito, Spanish, and Mahi or get lucky and catch a Sail Fish. Probably a good idea to have a jig or two just in case you find some AJ's. 

Fishing for Mingo and Trigger use a dropper rig, sinker depends on current/depth so it's a good idea to have a little variety for bottom bumping. I like the knocker rig when hooking live bait through the lips and use the smallest egg sinker possible with current/depth to bottom conditions. The Carolina Rig is the standard for Grouper fishing, #100 - #150 monofilament leader with snelled hook on one end and a swivel on the other. 

Tight lines to you, looking forward to reading your posts and seeing your box with your days catch in it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Squidtail jigs are deadly.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Kim. Followed your cobia rig making this spring...lots of nice look'in rigs, also thanks to lobsterman for the pics!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I take a little 4000 series Shimano Spheros combo out for chicken dolphin and smaller snapper up in the water. It is a blast. I throw yozuri f4 crystal minnows at dolphin and when they go deeper I switch to a 1/4 oz jig or a gotcha.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

So after church this morning I thought I would go up to bass pro shops since they have a saltwater section..... Bahahahaaa. It sucks, so I will wait till I get to PCola on Saturday and go to outcast to get my tackle. Thanks again guys!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> So after church this morning I thought I would go up to bass pro shops since they have a saltwater section..... Bahahahaaa. It sucks, so I will wait till I get to PCola on Saturday and go to outcast to get my tackle. Thanks again guys!


I could have saved you the time if you would have asked.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Luckily bass pro is only a couple of miles from our church...so we went for lunch. Enjoyed that more!
P.S. next time I'll ask!!!


----------

